# Backyard Digging



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Help! Both of my girls do a little digging in their bed or on the sofa just to find a comfy spot to sleep. This weekend my husband and I mulched the back yard. Bitsy the youngest thought that it was great and proceeded to dig holes about 8 inches deep. I caught her the first time, firmly told her NO! and brought her over to the grassy side of the yard. An hour later I found both her and Bianca digging a rather large hole in another area where new mulch had been layed. In all she dug about 5 holes. What am I going to do??? They were a mess! We never had an issue with Bianca digging until this little escape artist came into our lives. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Very good question, Leandra.
I joke that Coco has a future in construction 
and have kidded that we should hire her out as an excavator! Lol

So I am curious about the suggestions you get.
I find that if I call her over or distract her, 
that gets her attention away from digging.

She enjoys digging so much, that she likes to dig indoors,
she bats her paws at the outside of the bathtub and snorts happily.
She'll roll on her back and "dig" like that!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Please don't leave a dog this size outside unattended. It is not safe. Always go out with your dogs. If they go to dig call them away for a treat or game.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

How old is she? We have two puppies here (7 months) who are bigtime garden menaces... and the older dog who never did it loves to join in the fun (probably a pack mentality thing). I've put little fencing (that wire stuff you get at Lowes) around the plants I want them to leave alone. Thankfully, they are no longer digging as much, but still enjoy pulling off strawberries, flowers, hollyhock leaves, etc and shredding them. I'm hoping this is something they grow out of. If it's your whole backyard, you probably will have to watch them if they go out (if you have a dog door, I don't know what to tell you). They are probably attracted to the smell of the mulch.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

jmm said:


> Please don't leave a dog this size outside unattended. It is not safe. Always go out with your dogs. If they go to dig call them away for a treat or game.


The yard is totally fenced in and both my husband and I were in the yard with them. Unfortunately, we were busy laying out the much and didn't see them digging untill it was too late.

We mulch the same areas year after year (flower beds and borders around the yard) we just add new mulch each summer. We had the old mulch down until this past weekend but it didn't seem to bother either of them and there was no digging. Its something that they just started this Sunday. Trying to get that mulch out of their beards was horrible. It left them both with orange mouths.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

maltlovereileen said:


> How old is she? We have two puppies here (7 months) who are bigtime garden menaces... and the older dog who never did it loves to join in the fun (probably a pack mentality thing). I've put little fencing (that wire stuff you get at Lowes) around the plants I want them to leave alone. Thankfully, they are no longer digging as much, but still enjoy pulling off strawberries, flowers, hollyhock leaves, etc and shredding them. I'm hoping this is something they grow out of. If it's your whole backyard, you probably will have to watch them if they go out (if you have a dog door, I don't know what to tell you). They are probably attracted to the smell of the mulch.


Bitsy is 8 months old and Bianca almost 4 years old. I'm hoping that it is the smell and that in a week or so they'll leave it alone.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

As bad as this will sound it usaully works. When any dog digs go around the yard and collect thier poop and fill the hole with it. They do not like to dig in thier own poop. I have found that it works for me.


----------

